# Turn on macbook via external keyboard?



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi,

Is it possible to turn on a macbook pro via a usb external keyabord? I have my mbp hooked up to my TV and would like to be able to turn it on remotely.

Thanks


----------



## pwstoneman (Feb 12, 2009)

With my MBP hooked up to an external monitor and usb keyboard, simply pressing any key wakes it from sleep mode. I don't think it will turn on from compete power off mode however. But then again, why do anything other than sleep anyways. 

Cheers


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Yah it works from sleep but I like to actually shut it off sometimes


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

It's not possible, is the short and basic answer. Keep it in sleep mode.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

You can't make me 

thanks for letting me know for sure though.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

One of the original G3 iMac Keyboards (the ones that came with the hockey puck mouse) should do the trick.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

they dont work either I've tried it on my MBP


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

eMacMan said:


> One of the original G3 iMac Keyboards (the ones that came with the hockey puck mouse) should do the trick.


Incorrect. Those keyboards with a power button assumed special hardware in the Mac they connected to existed, in order for that functionality to work - no Mac in the last 5+ years supports the feature.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

You cant turn on the mac with the remote can you? Only wake from sleep?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

scandy said:


> You cant turn on the mac with the remote can you?


No.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> It's not possible, is the short and basic answer. Keep it in sleep mode.


As Lars said, it's not possible. Stop trying.


----------

